# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Το Budgie μου και το Millet

## John_KR

Παιδιά το budgie μου μόλις βλέπει το millet φοβάται πολύ. Πως μπορώ να του το δώσω για να μην φοβάται?? Καμία ιδέα????

----------


## Efthimis98

Να του το αφήσεις ένα διάστημα έξω από το κλουβί για να το συνηθίσει... μετά το ξαναβάζεις για να δεις εντυπώσεις.
Αν ακόμη φοβάται, συνεχίζεις το πρώτο βήμα...  :winky:

----------

